# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  How do I use hyperlinks with text?

## 1968

How do I use hyperlinks with text? For example, how would I write: "See *CNN* for details" (where "*CNN*" is a hyperlink) without having to place the link to " www.cnn.com " in the post? Thanks!

----------


## Sean

Do you mean like this ?


CNN

----------


## 1968

> Do you mean like this ?
> 
> 
> CNN


YES, YES, YES!!!

----------


## Sean

> YES, YES, YES!!!


Use a vb code....it would look like this.


[url=cnn.com*]TYPE THE NAME HERE BETWEEN BRACKETS[*/url] 

Remove both the asterisks i put in the command line. I did this so it would not work.

----------


## 1968

> Use a vb code....it would look like this.
> 
> 
> [url=cnn.com*]TYPE THE NAME HERE BETWEEN BRACKETS[*/url] 
> 
> Remove both the asterisks i put in the command line. I did this so it would not work.



CNN 

Thanks!

----------


## optifocus

> How do I use hyperlinks with text? For example, how would I write: "See *CNN* for details" (where "*CNN*" is a hyperlink) without having to place the link to " www.cnn.com " in the post? Thanks!


Hi its so simple work, 
For example if you want your particular link  on  "SEO  Sevices"

----------


## optifocus

> CNN 
> 
> Thanks!


Hi you are right but it is not advisable to use VB code for links.
Yes VB Code will looks easy for you to create links.
You can create simple html links very easily by choosing the word on you would like to place links and than clicking on insert link on above tool bar.

Thanks and Regards,
Optifocus.

----------


## sanaeerumey

> Hi its so simple work, 
> For example if you want your particular link  on  "SEO  Sevices and PhenQ Diet Pills"



These was the best service among all (Y)

----------


## Helenawe

You can use the code "a href"https://111111111111111111111111111111.com" link</a>

it will always work, even if there is no link icon in the bar, the link will be transformed and will look right

----------


## jessicakris

Hi, this is very easy you can do yourself,

[url=cnn.com*]TYPE THE NAME HERE BETWEEN BRACKETS[*/url]

----------

